# Cities near mountains -natural skylines



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

SANTIAGO DE CHILE (by Tonino)


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Vancouver 










Seattle:









Portland:









Fujiyoshida:










Almaty:









Urumqi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Klugermann said:


>


Its very nice pic  Santiago is very nice city for sure


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Klugermann said:


> SANTIAGO DE CHILE (by Tonino)


Good Pic!
Not seem Santiago!


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan (Oct 26, 2008)

Sacramento, California










by El Cobrador on Flickr.


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Nagano









Matsumoto


















Kofu


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ísafjörður, Iceland* a city not as grand as many of the others on here, but I find it intriguing because it is so prone to avalanches.

It's almost stupid that a city was set up in this location because avalanches can easily take out the whole city (and have in the past).









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/2897568743_a5585e18c2_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/2870067492_42939310aa_o.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1401/1382333202_20d0c4e822_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2259/2299952861_e7ac04b276_b.jpg


----------



## Cazale (Jun 5, 2009)

Klugermann said:


> SANTIAGO DE CHILE
> ]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Mexico city. 

Sorry I dont know who took this picture.









Taken by Isaac Vázquez


















Once again... I dont know who took this picture.


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

Vancouver, BC, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/bostoncitywalk/3605619185/sizes/l/

Kelowna, BC, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/robtrent/751230743/sizes/l/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely *HK*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

In fact most major Asian cities are near mountains

Tokyo









Osaka









Seoul









Taipei









Kuala Lumpur









Manila









Jakarta


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Kuala Lumpur
From Genting Highland!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*A big thank you for all the credited photos in this thread!! I cannot help but notice, however, that not everyone is crediting pics they place here. Please remember, everyone, that only credited photos may be placed in Cityscapes. Thank you.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont know if that city below has posted here...

*Cape Town, S. Africa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_q/3640697348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lukaslaszlo/2905010970/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/teachandlearn/2840584305/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2691946181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flyingsig/2629668317/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2531226166/


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## frustratedarchitect (Oct 18, 2007)

Photo credit: Ric Maniquis (ricmaniquis.multiply.com)

Baguio Philippines

pop: 300,000


----------



## benocanada (May 28, 2007)

*wow*

Wow Santiago it's so beautiful, I really like it!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Santiago Del Chile is really impressive :cheers:


----------



## CanadianSkyScraper (Sep 5, 2008)

North Vancouver, BC, Canada








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lx2yvr/2431779990/sizes/o/


----------



## .CL (Apr 5, 2006)

now new pictures (29/06/09) of Santiago de Chile with its beautifull natural skyline and its new "man-made" skyline


----------



## .CL (Apr 5, 2006)

Santiago de Chile!!
by Elmas


----------



## Okty1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Caracas, Venezuela:


----------



## Lijman (Jul 12, 2008)

..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @Lijman



christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/edgarzuniga/3648110134/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really i dont know


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

this one is amazing. Santiago has a great natural skyline.

Caracas looks great too.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

A highway and tollbooth leads to the city of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Vancouver


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ehoba/sets/72157604367519565/


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

Monterrey "The city of the mountains"


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

More of Santiago....probably the major world city with the best mountain backdrop.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Monterrey mountains are gorgeous indeed; perhaps the best city in the mountains (?)


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

One more from Monterrey


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

*Philippine Cities*

Legazpi City, Albay








from wowlegazpi.com








by mikkoranola








from twip.org

Cebu City, Philippines








by slemarken








by oscarmachonjr








by rustyboi








by dx at psychosanctum.com


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil:*


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

*Vitória, Brazil:
*


----------



## cmj2k2 (Aug 20, 2005)

Surprised not to have seen Seattle, Denver or Anchorage yet!


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

I think i see seattle on the first pages
Beautiful rio an victoria


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

next...


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

more than 80% of chilean territory is mountains, so they can be seen from anywhere in Chile:

Santiago


















La Parva









Punta Arenas


















Temuco









Puerto Varas


















Coyhaique




























Puerto Williams




























Puerto Natales



























Iquique









La Serena


















http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1140/1272478830_6cc619fb26_o.jpg

Puerto Montt









Antofagasta


----------



## greenice (Sep 9, 2009)

albay, philippines [from phil. forum]


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

what a beautiful vulcano!!!!!!!!!!!
its cone is almost perfect!


----------



## Votchka (Jun 13, 2010)

Spectacular the Andes Range, Chilean cities are amazing.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pictures of Iquique and La Serena are amazing desert mountains behind that Iquique is superb. A doubt that photo is under the Serena where is surprising is where he was taken from the serene or another population of the Chilean Andes really are amazing greetings.


----------



## nacnuD 2:-) (May 18, 2010)

[dx] said:


>


Please visit our thread Legazpi City & Albay Thread, PHILIPPINES to see more pictures of our place.


----------



## nacnuD 2:-) (May 18, 2010)

*Legazpi City (Philippines)*



olineil said:


>


Left: Embarcadero Mall
Background: Mayon Volcano



olineil said:


>


Want more pics? Click here.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Wow!! Chile is a country as beautiful as geographically dangerous!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*HONOLULU*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherdale/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hutsonhayward/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyks/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/outdoorcircle/


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

º










º






Monterrey, Mexico


















Mexico City, Mexico












































Puebla, Mexico




























Saltillo, Mexico

























Guadalajara, Mexico


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Castelo City, State of Espirito Santo - Brasil.
Comfortably accommodated in the mountains!









descubracastelo.com.br









descubracastelo.com.br









descubracastelo.com.br









descubracastelo.com.br









eduardo @zul









eduardo @zul









eduardo @zul


----------



## dvno_dvno_dvno (Jan 16, 2009)

Mexico City must be in this thead









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4543743322_76c5db0fcd_o.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2722/4468471091_0375e155a5_o.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow Mexico city and puebla looks amazing the volcanoes are beautiful!


----------



## linnlinn (Mar 29, 2010)

not city but a village
rice terraces of the cordilleras, philippines









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rik_m/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitosisfoto/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice rice terraces


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Munich









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/1f/7f/59/view-on-munich-with-alps.jpg









http://www.aer.mw.tum.de/TSFP5/bilder/Alps.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1219/4606310846_511d68bf7e_o.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3433/3182468580_4617930e02_o.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice pano of Munich


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

any update


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

there are so many cities with mountains than expected ! thank you for sharing, guys !



here is Seoul also. ; a metropolitan surrounded by mountains from every direction 

...........


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

impresive pics


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

great photos. How about providing some credit too ppl


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Hobart, Australia...Tasmania's state capital

























































in order
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5056017193_a8b39a1afd.jpg
http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/bf/d6/8d/photo-from-the-eastern.jpg
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_hC30sWZ-g...Q/s400/957762-3-mt-wellington-snow-beauty.jpg
http://www.abc.net.au/reslib/200706/r153336_550033.jpg
http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/environ/images/hobart_snow.gif
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/03/23/article-1369106-0B4D5E0500000578-833_634x375.jpg
http://ih0.redbubble.net/work.2951962.6.flat,550x550,075,f.mount-wellington-in-snow.jpg


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

I'm always fascinated with city with backdrop of mountains. Great thread!


----------



## crusty_bint (May 16, 2004)

*Glasgow* - click >here< for photo thread

by lingua planet









by weirdcrank









by suzy glass









by Nigel









by Eemo









by Andy Murry









by euan pics









by krmuir









by krmuir









by skynet









by krmuir









by alan gourley









by hugh spicer









by me


















by ccgd


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus Glasgow great photos.


----------



## GustavoSJP (Aug 8, 2006)

Torino (Turin) and the Alps, Italy









Source: flickr


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Gorgeous picture! :drool:


----------



## GustavoSJP (Aug 8, 2006)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Gorgeous picture! :drool:


Bela vista, não é schmidt? kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

this is one nice thread.
never thought that most South American cities have snowfalls.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Santiago looks awesome


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SEOUL


SOURCE:http://blog.paran.com/imck?p_eye=blog^blg^bmn^blo^name


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

one more of stgo









by Raul Cortijo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

unsourced photos have been removed.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool Photos!


----------



## GustavoSJP (Aug 8, 2006)

Mount Etna and the city of Catania, Sicily, Italy









Source: Nina Silitch http://ninasilitch.com/2010/02/26/mt-etna-indvidual-world-cup-sicily-february-20-2010/


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow!!

I love some of these pics. Keep em coming!


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

CAPE TOWN- arguably the best City-mountain combo









capealive.co.za
















freetoadventure.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid images....:cheers:


----------



## PuertoPlata (Dec 29, 2006)

*Puerto Plata,Dominican Republic.*
img










img

img






Puerto Plata, Dominican Republic por wineandflyguy, en Flickr


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Hat Yai City, Thailand


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Locarno Switzerland Europe by Razvan D. M., on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

terni skyline by Bartolucci Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

looks nice.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=2&photo=71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Florence, Italy*


Florence by c7w7w7, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

bukittinggi,west sumatera,indonesia









----------------------------------------------------


















by Randy Azhari


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Patong Town, Phuket island


Patong Tower by PhYsiOnaToR, on Flickr


Patong 1 by TW-Pedro, on Flickr


Patong in low tide  by Melosh, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

+1


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice thread.


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Salt Lake City


Salt Lake City by jcg96, on Flickr


Salt Lake City by Asiacamera, on Flickr


Salt Lake City by JUDGE DREDD76, on Flickr


salt lake city, utah by t. loper, on Flickr​


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Monterrey


Poniente contra la roca by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline contra Huasteca by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Mi ciudad transparente by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


La Cresta de la Loma Larga by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Cerro de la Silla desde VO by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Eme o Doble U by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Así amanece (3) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr
​


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Anchorage


Anchorage by akphotograph.com, on Flickr


ANCHORAGE ALASKA by ALEXinKENAI, on Flickr


Anchorage by SandyTrammell, on Flickr
​


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Denver


The Prairie, Denver and Mountains by jbenson2, on Flickr


Denver City 5 by paulmhooper, on Flickr


Denver Skyline by Far Out City, on Flickr​


----------



## jcg96 (Sep 21, 2008)

Bergen


Snow in Bergen by Kristian Pletten, on Flickr


Alice Springs


Alice Springs by Jennifer Dawson, on Flickr​


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Barcelona


Overlooking Barcelona by Billabongmac, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Monterrey*


Así en la Tierra como en el Cielo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Cerro que enamora by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Anchorage*


Alaska Anchorage Downtown Skyline by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## abarag08 (Aug 12, 2010)

gabo79... i like those pics.. esp.. of Germany and Anchorage...Anchorage is in Alaska, right?


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes :wave:


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

AOSTA - ITALY


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Viðareiði - Faroe Islands


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Petropavlovsk Kamchatsky








Mexico-DF-20Feb10








Danang and Marble Mountains - viewed from Cua Dai beach, Hoi An. (pic from flickr)


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

QUEENSTOWN | NEW ZEALAND

Queenstown and the surrounding area contains many locations used in the filming of the Lord of the Rings film trilogy, The Hobbit and as well as the 2009 film X-Men Origins: Wolverine. 


The Queenstown Lookout - (HDR New Zealand) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


Queenstown by Paul.Simpson, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN WINTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

NZ the land the lord of rings.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*BAVARIA GERMANY ALPS*








alps bavaros








Obersee








Blaueis Blue Ice Glacier








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein








Maria Gern








Berchtesgaden








Linderhof by marconogues, on Flickr








Reichsburg in Cochem by olipennell, on Flickr








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein








Kaiserstuhl Spring Idyll by andywon, on Flickr








Who Doesn't Love a Castle by Extra Medium, on Flickr








Alps View by andywon, on Flickr








Feeling on top of the world by B℮n, on Flickr








Ramsau mit Schnee, Bayern, Deutschland (Bavaria, Germany) by kruhme, on Flickr








Burg Eltz by CHEEZMAN, on Flickr








Sankt Coloman (Schwangau) by [email protected], on Flickr








Königssee - St. Bartholomä - Watzmann by [email protected], on Flickr








Königssee -








leidorf








Rhine and Mosel Valley








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein castle








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY








Untitled by Niceshoot on Flickr








Königsee Kings Lake








Zugspitze + Eibsee








bavarian alps








bavarian alps








The buoyant acrobatic flights of the Alpine Choughs by B℮n, on Flickr








Füssen








Schloss Hohenschwangau by Kay Gaensler, on Flickr








Bastei








St. Bartholomä, Berchtesgaden, Bavaria








Lichtenstein Castle - Germany by kryyslee, on Flickr








Avalon








bavarian alps








View from the top of Karwendel








bavaria








Moselschleife, Rheinlandpfalz








Einödsbach








Cochem








Room with a View by Chinmay Oza, on Flickr








Neuschwanstein castle








bavarian alps Neuschwanstein








Looking across Lautersee toward Karwendel








Burghausen Castle and Old City Buildings Along Salzach River by Mark Frye, on Flickr








The Bavarian Alps, Germany allgau








Hoher Göll, 2522m (8274 ft)








selva negra germany


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

rila bulgaria 








valencia 








santorini


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Any updates.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sunndalsøra, Norway








Akureyri - Iceland








sierra de la estrella portugal








Zuheros. Province of Córdoba. Andalusia. Spain.








MADRID Mountains








The Sólfar - Reykjavik, Iceland








MADRID Mountains








Monaco








mt denali alaska








North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)








MADRID Mountains








North Slovakia, Mala Fatra mountains (vicinity of city Žilina, or, more precisely, village Terchová)








Kempinski High Tatras








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY








Berchtesgaden, GERMANY


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

*Tehran-Iran/Persia*




































































































*Tabriz-Iran*










*Village near Esfahan-Iran*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante/ Alacant (Spain)*

Alicante/Castillo de Santa Barbara por Paco Cameo, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elda (Alicante, Spain)*

Perspectiva general de Elda, 2006 por Vfersal, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Norway)

Population: 2.040


Longyearbyen, Svalbard (Spitsbergen) by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Colors by staalnakke, on Flickr


Longyearbyen by Gregor Samsa, on Flickr


Longyearbyen, Svalbard by JohntheFinn, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Hammerfest, Norway

Population: 9.934

Location


Reflections of Hammerfest by RainerSchuetz, on Flickr


Hammerfest - Hurtigruten Schiff - Melkoya by Boris_D, on Flickr


HDR-Aurora-Northernmost-Town by Lars Mathisen, on Flickr


Den blå timen i Hammerfest by Tor Even Mathisen, on Flickr


Hammerfest sundown by Richard Day, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Reiziger;]








Honningsvåg, .









Honningsvåg,.









Skarsvåg,.









Gjesvær, .[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont. In the past it was one of the areas of influence of the powerful Sforza family. Today is inserted in the list of the most beautiful historic towns of Italy.*








Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaeugeni/6447460073/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucaeugeni/6447468415/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerard-feron/2285885064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6845545205/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6810986613/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3645805209/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidobarberis/5361207131/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sgatto/1797335742/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4226560246/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/viandantizen/2979033303/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gerard-feron/2285872536/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6855602865/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricci-armani/6276325617/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3557604738/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/storvandre/4381893364/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/storvandre/4391799970/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6821771443/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6850711215/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/6850713049/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/luciottolo/1937277771/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Créditos: http://www.flickr.com/photos/elparainbow/83295864/sizes/l/in/photostream/








[/QUOTE]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Montserrat is a mountain near Barcelona, in Catalonia. It is the site of a Benedictine abbey, Santa Maria de Montserrat, which hosts the Virgin of Montserrat sanctuary and which is identified by some with the location of the Holy Grail in Arthurian myth.*

Home of the Santa Maria de Montserrat monastery, and the Virgin of Montserrat ( "la moreneta" in catalan), a "black Madonna" statue and object of pilgrimage, also patron saint of Catalonia.

"Montserrat" literally means "jagged (serrated) mountain" in Catalan. It describes the peculiar aspect of the rock formation, which is visible from a great distance. The mountain is composed of strikingly pink conglomerate, a form of sedimentary rock, popular with climbers.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/panoramyx/4087523344/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/3085175390/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4171818918/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4184627339/sizes/l/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lev61/4176359254/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carles9/3766705809/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/514455180/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danimorell/2085172876/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippkorting/4075936418/sizes/l/[/QUOTE]


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Medellín


Cerro El Volador by Sol Beatriz, on Flickr


Ciudad y Andes 5 by Taramundis, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Busan and Seoul very nice awesome.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from these cities


----------



## Aquatarkus (Feb 6, 2013)

Lijiang


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


Rekarte said:


> Kangding
> *Kangding é uma cidade de cerca de 100 mil habitantes, localizada na prefeitura autônoma de Garzê, no leste da provincia de Sichuan. A maior parte da população da cidade, é da etnia tibetana. A cidade fica encrava entre montanhas e esta situada a 2.500 metros de altitude.*​
> 
> *Kangding por vridning, no Flickr*
> ...


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

- edit


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Crimean peninsula ( UKRAINE )*

Yalta [/SIZE][/B]
.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/








by Rednippled http://www.flickr.com/photos/rednippled/











































http://crimeahouses.com.ua








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zmac-2010/

















http://vk.com







































































http://www.panoramio.com/map/?user=5188780


Romashka01 said:


> http://istok.zp.ua
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harisson said:


> *Gurzuf at night*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Yalta night in the fog*

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnaja_lta_v_tumane_543614/













superodesit said:


> [I*]Photo taken from Mount Ai-Petri. Downstairs highlights Yalta, above you can see the Milky Way*[/I]
> 
> 
> http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/556530/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

...


FAK said:


> *Portofino - Italy*
> 
> Portofino (Ligurie/Italie) di PierreG_09, su Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ålesund & The Romsdalen Alpes.



Anyway, here we go, first of is Sunndalen, 3 hours southwest of Trondheim.



























Sunndalsøra, a city with 5000ppl. What you see here is Hydro's gigantic aluminium factory.






















































Litldalen, with some really steep slopes. Tallest of the peaks is 1500m, and it 
goes basicly strait down to about 50m, a perfect spot to spend the first night!









Waking up to grey weather, but its gonna shine up again!






















































Molde, a city with 25 000 people. Nice town, but will spend the day in a more beautiful town, so i just drive through on my way to Ålesund.






















































And then, Ålesund. Burned down completly in 1911, and was rebuilt in a perfect Art Nouveau style, pretty unique i'd say, considering 
this is a rather small city with 42 000 people far west in Norway.



























Buildings along the channel. 


















Ålesund school and more buildings.



























Going down to street level.


























































































Ålesund Church.



























But my trip continues, now towards Romsdalen, with the Romsdalen Alpes around it, Trollstigen, Trollveggen and the Troll Mountains! 
But first, Eikesdalen and Aursjøveien.








































































Bridge across the river at Trollstigen (Troll-road ladder)









Mardalsfossen, a 705m tall waterfall, divided into two taller falls.









Then to Åndalsnes, Rauma and Romsdalen.




































The top of Trollveggen, with the Troll mountains.






















































Åndalsnes, a town with 4500 ppl in the distance.































































Hope it was worth your time!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Italian Alps villages.*



FAK said:


> *Moena - Italy*
> 
> Moena church in front of Latemar di transloid, su Flickr
> 
> ...



*Alleghe- Italy*

Alleghe di kyle NRW, su Flickr


Alleghe di richardcjones, su Flickr


Cittadine delle Dolomiti - Alleghe - Italia di FRANK SMOUT IMAGES, su Flickr


Lago di Alleghe di Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks +800.000 views, su Flickr


ALLEGHE BELLUNO MONTE CIVETTA di marco puorro, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Padola - Italy*

Padola (BL) di ste mezza, su Flickr


Padola (BL) \2 di ste mezza, su Flickr


Padola di Elio Borca, su Flickr


FAK said:


> *Amalfi - Italy*
> 
> AMALFI di elevationus, su Flickr
> 
> ...


*Positano - Italy*

Positano di Michael Jones 51, su Flickr


Positano di Michael Jones 51, su Flickr


Positano di Michael Jones 51, su Flickr


positano, italy di berlin im herbst, su Flickr


Positano di CoriNYC, su Flickr


Positano di lorivb, su Flickr


Positano in the Evening di Pierpaolo., su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ljubljana and the Alps, by Union:


by Union*


by Union*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Perfect Mountain landscape.



Lordloya said:


> Ciudad de México.
> 
> 
> Iztaccihuatl, Mexico 2010 por Sharon Cohen Photo, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

....Perfect Mountain landscape.



Lordloya said:


> Ciudad de México.
> 
> 
> Iztaccihuatl, Mexico 2010 por Sharon Cohen Photo, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*MTS IN KOREA *


italiano_pellicano said:


> *Busan , Korea*
> 
> All pictures from *www.skyphoto.co.kr*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

* PUEBLA MEXICO VOLCANOES MALINCHE PICO DE ORIZABA POPO E IZTA 4 VOLCANOES*

Otra ciudad Urbe-Montaña mexicana es Puebla, pero en realidad se trata de volcanes, la que la hace única. Población: *2.786.049 Hab*.


Amanecer En Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


Edificios Al Aterdecer por LANCER., en Flickr


Volcan Popocatépetl, Torre Adamant Y Torres JV, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr
son 4 diferentes[/SIZE]


La Malinche, Puebla por LANCER., en Flickr


Los Volcanes por JoseR RP, en Flickr


El Pico de Orizaba desde Puebla por Gervaxio, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Last attempt to revive this thread because nobody COMMENT THE PICTURES ARE NOT GOOD*

*Mexico City*


view from the northwest to the center









view from the east to the west 









view from the norteast to the center


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

very nice the european cities(Yalta, italians, Ljubliana):cheers:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Not like Cities near mountains.hno:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alcoy (Alicante, Spain)*

Alcoy en el valle por AgnèsOrtega, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Wellington, New Zealand*


Wellington City, Evening. by blue polaris, on Flickr

Wellington (Panorama) by Djof, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

The archipelago of Madeira is located 520 km (323.11 mi) from the African coast and 1,000 km (621.37 mi) from the European continent. Area - 801 km 2 (309 sq mi). Madeira's capital Funchal is only big city. Of the 267,000 people living on the island, 115,000 can be found here.

The archipelago is considered to be the first territorial discovery of the exploratory period of the Portuguese Age of Discovery. The first settlers began colonizing the islands around 1420 or 1425; the three Captains-major had led the first settlement, along with their respective families, a small group of minor nobility , people of modest conditions and some prisoners, who could be trusted to work the lands. 
On 1 July 1976 Portugal granted political autonomy to Madeira. The region now has its own government and legislative assembly.

The island was settled by Portuguese people, especially farmers from the Minho region, meaning that Madeirans are ethnic Portuguese, though they have developed their own distinct regional identity and cultural traits.
There were in 2009, 7,105 legal immigrants living in Madeira Islands. They come mostly from Brazil (1,300), the UK (912), Venezuela (732) and Ukraine (682).

The setting-up of the Free trade zone has led to the installation, under more favourable conditions, of infrastructure, production shops and essential services for small and medium-sized industrial enterprises.

The islands are strongly influenced by the Gulf Stream and Canary Current , giving mild year-round temperatures; according to IM the average annual temperature at Funchal weather station is 19.6 °C (67.3 °F)

Madeira Island is known as the Pearl of the Atlantic, the floating Garden.

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/zyberchema








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mezzzanine








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariobaessler








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zinnie








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gilsantos








http://www.flickr.com/photos/reiurusei
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzyesue


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zamito44








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ginocosme
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/lancashire
























































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/zamito44


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/niles
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]








http://www.flickr.com/photos/easy_traveler








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobiinmadeira








http://www.flickr.com/photos/easy_traveler


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*more pics:madeira island*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeanfrancoisgarbez








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ben_salter








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobiinmadeira








http://www.flickr.com/photos/thesixthland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrenjoy


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/liberato










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheevey









http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdman400


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/red-n-white









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philipdiprose


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

more pics








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kamen








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ecoland








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tobiinmadeira
























http://www.flickr.com/photos/easy_traveler
































http://www.flickr.com/photos/easy_traveler








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Genova , Italy*


Genoa, seen from Camogli. por simonlitton, en Flickr
Istanbul


Marmara Denizi di Marco Di Fabio, su Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Skikda is a small fishing port city on the Algerian east coast. Enjoy the pictures.
























































































































































































































































































































































flickr


----------



## Savori_Paki (Apr 3, 2013)

No pics of Pakistan? ok, the country itself has awesome combination of mountains and cities especially in the Northern areas where a part of Himalayas enters the country.


*Islamabad-Pakistan's captial*



































*Gilgit-Small **** town in the Karakorams.*










*Abbotabad.*









*Muzaffarabad, Azad Kashmir, Pakistan.*








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3338/3345817915_ff5a2aeac7_z.jpg



















*Murree, the hill-station town of Pak.*











































*Quetta-capital of Balochistan province*


















I know the nation is not so much developed despite its natural beauty. But once we bring our country out from terrorism and other crises, we'l build it up


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

nice Pakistan


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Sapa - The town in dew


Sapa in dew by Sơn Marki - Tel: 0924.225.113, on Flickr


Sapa trong sương by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr



Sapa trong sương by Hùng Vũ, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Ôi Sapa thành phố trong sương... - _DSC7827 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr


@Sapa - _DSC8005 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr



Sapa Corner - _DSC7847 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

_DSC7904 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr



@Sapa - _DSC7967 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

@Thac Bac - _DSC8082 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr



@Sapa - _DSC7820 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr


@Thac bac - _DSC8085 by ~Ơ~, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lovely Da Lat city


Lovely DaLat by Hải Chung, on Flickr


Da Lat City panorama by Ton Ten, on Flickr



Nicola Bari Cathedral by Ton Ten, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Nha Trang


Nha Trang, seen from the south, with POL area by aad.born, on Flickr



Nha Trang POL anchorage far right by aad.born, on Flickr



Nha Trang by anthonyngo, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

San Vicente de la Barquera - Cantabria​[/B]








San Vicente de La Barquera por seryani, no Flickr


Another day in the paradise por IrreBerenT, no Flickr


San Vicente de la Barquera por durandarte, no Flickr


San Vicente de La Barquera por seryani, no Flickr


SAN VICENTE de la BARQUERA (CANTABRIA) por castillerozaldívar, no Flickr









Créditos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


Benidorm Aerial View por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Nuuk groelandia *


Nordlys (55) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nordlys (59) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nordlys (58) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nordlys (34) by ilovegreenland, on Flickr


Nuuk by Night by Raakjær, on Flickr


Qiterlia. by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr


the old nuuk harbor by EightysixNuuk, on Flickr​


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Those pics of Nuuk are great


----------



## footiran (Oct 21, 2009)

Tehran....














































taken from TEHRAN/IRAN PICTURES


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MARVELUS TEHERAN


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Queenstown | New Zealand


Queenstown New Zealand Landscape by Momento Creative, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand at Dusk by juny4ng, on Flickr


Queenstown, New Zealand from the air by Cameralabs, on Flickr


Queenstown (New Zealand) by Domingo Mery, on Flickr


The Lookout at The Remarks by NZSki, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


QUEENSTOWN WINTER by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Bergen, Norway*:


Scandinavia 2013 par Ed Reder, sur Flickr


Scandinavia 2013 par Ed Reder, sur Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Vancourver, Canada*:


Vancouver, Canada par Sharshad Jamal Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*VENEZUELA - La Guaira, near of Caracas Metro Area.*



gabo79 said:


> *Caracas y La Guaira, Venezuela*
> 
> 
> *La cordillera de la costa, el ultimo aliento de los Andes en el norte de Sudamérica
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - The Sierra Madre Oriental System , icon of Monterrey City.*



vicraya2 said:


> Gracias jorgeloredo, me traje varias para acá ...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*CHILE - Santiago.*



Motul said:


> *Santiago de Chile:*


Credits: www.andrewgraemegould.com


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Popo and Izta Volcanoes seen from Puebla City:*



LANCER. said:


> Amanecer Poblano por LANCER., en Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Aosta, Italy*


Aosta di notte di paul.pupilla, su Flickr


Panorama di Aosta / Aosta landscape di Francesca Monaco, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Belluno, Italy*


Belluno sotto la neve di Alessio x79x, su Flickr


Belluno di Rabuccia, su Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Puebla City:*



Hu90 said:


> Así se ve el Pico de Orizaba desde Puebla en días claros!
> 
> Vista de Puebla desde la Pirámide de Cholula y un poco mas con el Pico de Orizaba de fondo
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Monterrey City and Las Mitras Hill.*



Hotu Matua said:


> Cerro de las Mitras, Monterrey, al amanecer.
> 
> 
> Regio amanecer por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Tijuana and Colorado Hill.*



Hotu Matua said:


> Cerro Colorado en Tijuana
> 
> 
> Cerro Colorado, Tijuana por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*La Rioja, Spain:*


As far as the eye can see por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


Allegro vivace por Ignacio Lizarraga, en Flickr


La Rioja: Puente Ra en otoño por julian-oa, en Flickr


laguna de la nava por ch.., en Flickr


Monasterio de San Millán de Yuso. San Millán de la Cogolla (La Rioja) por Abariltur, en Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

_*Vista del hermoso Puerto de Ensenada, Baja California*.









en Flickr
_​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Napoli (Naples), Italy*


Naples & Mount Vesuvius by nerdmeister®, on Flickr


cityscape of town Naples Italy by Maxim Tupikov, on Flickr


Naples from Airplane by toletoletole, on Flickr


Untitled by Gastev, on Flickr​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*


Flight over Wellington by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr


Flight over Wellington by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr


Flight over Wellington by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr


Flight over Wellington by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr


Flight over Wellington by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr


Flight over Wellington by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr​


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

*Florianópolis - Santa Catarina State - South of Brazil*



af1307_8901 fpolis web por Adriana Füchter, no Flickr


IMG_3644 por Carmezini, no Flickr


Neve em Floripa por Evandro Badin, no Flickr









L.R. Mariano by Flickr


cdentrinho da Lagoa por Geoce, no Flickr


DSCF6977 por Geoce, no Flickr


DSCF6979 por Geoce, no Flickr









by Alessandra.A.








by me









by me









by me


DSCF7094 por Geoce, no Flickr


DSCF7098 por Geoce, no Flickr








by me









by Costão do Santinho Resort. Golf. SPA.












Vista do Morro da Cruz - Floripa por Alex Nunes Fotografia, no Flickr









by Fabricio Sousa


Florianópolis por Alessandra.A., no Flickr


Floripa por Alessandra.A., no Flickr









by Marcelo "jade"









by **Clarice**


Florianópolis - SC por alineruviaro, no Flickr


Vista aérea 01 por Caravana Volvo, no Flickr


PRAIA MOLE VISTA DO MORRO DO GRAVATÁ por marlonflp, no Flickr


floripa_santinho_danibaum por danibaum, no Flickr


Fortaleza de Nossa Senhora da Conceição de Araçatuba por Pedro de Freitas Jr, no Flickr


Bom Abrigo 11 por André Damasco, no Flickr



ribeirão da ilha por J. de Vargas, no Flickr


Vista Cacupé por LRM foto - cine - arte, no Flickr


MOLDURA NATURAL por marlonflp, no Flickr




JURERÊ 0028 por Quint Fotografias, no Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Please, please!! Only 5 pics per post!!  :bash:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, México:*



vicraya2 said:


> Las Liu esperando a su hermano mayor por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Haifa Israel * 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/viorica/222929510/


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Haifa Panorama by Daniel Brennwald, on Flickr



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Haifa, 1409 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Haifa, Shrine of the bab, 0754 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


The Bahai Temple in Haifa, Shrine of the bab, 3188 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Kiruna* mining city in northern Sweden:


Kiruna4 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


kiruna5 par Johan Ylitalo, sur Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hangzhou / 杭州*
Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China












City Rhythm (91) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr









City Rhythm (93) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr










Hangzhou Panoramic by Mqrko_, on Flickr









Hangzou Sunset Pano by digital-dreams, on Flickr


​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, México:*

_*By Brenda Treviño:*_



Fermin Tellez said:


> Skyline de Valle Oriente (fotos tomadas por Brenda Treviño)
> 
> Foto 1: Desde el Hospital Zambrano Hellion.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, México:*



Lordloya said:


> GUADALAJARA|México
> 
> 
> Guadalajara por Pipe el Toro, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador: la ciudad EN la montaña*

Quito, alojada en una angosta meseta en las faldas del volcán Pichincha en la cordillera occidental de los Andes









El telón de fondo de la ciudad, el volcán Pichincha









El Volcán Cotopaxi (El Poncho sin Cabeza), centinela del sur de la ciudad









La cordillera oriental de los Andes a mano izquierda









El volcán Cayambe (El Curandero del Futuro) da la bienvenida al norte de la ciudad
 DSC_3823 by craigiest, on Flickr

Las nieves perpetuas del Volcán Cayambe son el punto focal del norte de la ciudad









El Volcán Antisana (El Sol Naciente) alza la cabeza al este de la urbe


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mérida en Venezuela es otra urbe literalmente asentada en la montaña propiamente dicha. La ciudad se encuentra alojada en un angosto valle en la cordillera de los Andes. El pico Bolívar, la montaña más alta del país domina el panorama andino que rodea a la ciudad.









Vista de Mérida de la Routa a Los Nevados, Venezuela
 by Andean Adventurer, on Flickr


Untitled by stefano Gramitto, on Panoramio


Untitled by stefano Gramitto, on Panoramio



Merida by Yero R. Kuethe, on Flickr


City of Merida by Nancycs, on Flickr


MERIDA VENEZUELA 2010 by espasaarcadia, on Flickr


vista de mérida by edabreu, on Panoramio


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

San Carlos Bariloche - Río Negro - Argentina


Nahuel Huapi Lake, Bariloche por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Lago Mascardi por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


San Carlos de Bariloche on the horizon por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr


Villa Traful por Ricardo Bevilaqua, no Flickr

​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico.
By Vicraya2:*



vicraya2 said:


> San Jerónimo.:cheers:
> 
> 
> San Jemo 1 por vicraya2 2013, en Flickr​
> :horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse::horse:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Gurzuf at night*









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnoj_gurzuf_536812/



*Yalta night in the fog*

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/nochnaja_lta_v_tumane_543614/











* Photo taken from Mount Ai-Petri. Downstairs highlights Yalta, above you can see the Milky Way*


http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/556530/

*wow nice *


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY:​*
*Por Signal Group VideoWorld*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marseille par Fredorod, sur Flickr


Marseille, grand port malade par [email protected], sur Flickr


Marseille 2 par marcovdz, sur Flickr


Marseille sunrise par Michael H Parker, sur Flickr


Marseille par Nick Dobie, sur Flickr


Marseille Rocks par dr.snitch, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marseille par . SantiMB ., sur Flickr


Snow in Marseille (Neige à marseille) par amelaye, sur Flickr


Marseille par DB  Photography, sur Flickr


Marseille from our hotel par sfPhotocraft, sur Flickr


Marseille Provence 2013 par Pierre.l16, sur Flickr


Marseille "Entre Flammes et Flots" par Pierre.l16, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marseille. La Corniche. Marseilleveyre. par Axel13000, sur Flickr


Marseille par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


Marseille - Vallon des Auffes par Alexandru Mircea, sur Flickr


Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhone, 0024 par Patrick.Raymond, sur Flickr


Marseille par elricobb, sur Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Laying between the Andes,
the longest mountain range in 
the World, and the cliffs 
in front of the Pacific Ocean,
the largest ocean in the World,
Lima is the second largest city 
in the World located on a desert
after Cairo, Egypt.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ålesund, Norway:









"A Foggy Day" by Erik Bjørnøy Olsen


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Novorossiysk (Новороссийск) is a city in Krasnodar Krai, It is the country's main port on the Black Sea.
Founded - 1838
Population - 241,952 inhabitants*










http://s017.radikal.ru/i425/1110/fd/8b03ec7089a5.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i417/1110/26/6d22c0f33f16.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i435/1110/76/ffa425cc7750.jpg










http://s46.radikal.ru/i113/1110/1f/d907f0cd4ad5.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i407/1111/05/2280a847d537.jpg










http://s016.radikal.ru/i337/1110/43/4ead8d729810.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i403/1111/e4/d5ddb431a4f3.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1111/d5/6b047002c10d.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i401/1111/11/6eb391125a2c.jpg










http://s017.radikal.ru/i406/1112/3f/c1feeec6a885.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nha Trang


Thương thuyền by hiendiep, on Flickr


104A BUỔI SÁNG NHA TRANG #2 by phambathinh, on Flickr


Nhatrang June 2013 by hiendiep, on Flickr


BaoDai300_02 by hiendiep, on Flickr









src


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Östersund, Jämtland County:


Panorama Östersund by Grevish, on Flickr


Stitched_003 by krillster, on Flickr


Östersund Panorama by Robbin Gälliner, on Flickr


_MG_9771 by Tomas Andershem, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerstinhellstrom/4392397392/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kerstinhellstrom/4406765981/


Mittuniversitetet i rött by vildvin, on Flickr


101 by Koattack, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mountains and the lake Tjeggelvas near Arjeplog. The town is located donwhill (it is surrounded by such nature):


IMG_7893 by rocou2, on Flickr


IMG_7894 by rocou2, on Flickr


IMG_7901 by rocou2, on Flickr


IMG_7892 by rocou2, on Flickr


Sommarkväll vid Tjeggelvas strand by kjllut, on Flickr


Tjeggelvas by kjllut, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8223948369/in/photolist-dwHTkg-dtL3M7-dtnsAS-dsMaaS-ds5qB5-drr1ZA-drr1jq-drod1b-dqDUnr-dqBYzJ-dndoGt-dkj9Rk-dkjbeu-dgdzuD-dgdBib-dgdBeq-dfAnys-dfvx8t-ddGary-dd4Hp1-dd4FdL-dd3DPV-da4HzQ-d8MCrq-d8yGV9-d8yGpG-d8yGPo-d8yGYW-d8yGum-d2Ar1q-d2AqV3-d2Ar59-d2AqPE-d2Ards-cUWrJ5-cUaj75-cPFSD1-cPFtkw-cPFGdA-cPFwK1-cPFfhu-cPFmgy-cPFoTN-cPEXtd-cPF8WC-cPEPqG-cPExHW-cPDMSC-cPDZ25-cPDpoA-cP3GUS










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8164072484/in/photolist-drr1jq-drod1b-dqDUnr-dqBYzJ-dndoGt-dkj9Rk-dkjbeu-dgdzuD-dgdBib-dgdBeq-dfAnys-dfvx8t-ddGary-dd4Hp1-dd4FdL-dd3DPV-da4HzQ-d8MCrq-d8yGV9-d8yGpG-d8yGPo-d8yGYW-d8yGum-d2Ar1q-d2AqV3-d2Ar59-d2AqPE-d2Ards-cUWrJ5-cUaj75-cPFSD1-cPFtkw-cPFGdA-cPFwK1-cPFfhu-cPFmgy-cPFoTN-cPEXtd-cPF8WC-cPEPqG-cPExHW-cPDMSC-cPDZ25-cPDpoA-cP3GUS-cNYkoA-cKwpsY-cDcKFy-cBCpjW-cBA8Lj-cBpJZQ


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Wellington, New Zealand​*


Mount Victoria views, Wellington, New Zealand by seethree, on Flickr

Mount Victoria views, Wellington, New Zealand by seethree, on Flickr

Lambton Harbour by aa440, on Flickr

Wellington City Night Panorama by Kael22, on Flickr







​


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Phuket City Scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


Phuket Night City scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


USS Nimitz is at anchorage at sunrise in Phuket, Thailand. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr


On the rocks by robep, on Flickr

​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO CITY:*



Lordloya said:


> Los volcanes desde la Ciudad de México.
> 
> 
> LA CD DE MEX DESE EL NW por foto aerea mexico, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pop Bogdan said:


> *Rimetea /Torockó / Eisenmarkt, Alba, Transylvania, Romania*
> 
> *village ,1,089 inh.*
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Vancouver 


Amazing Vancouver (PA303-A) by a.Vision, on Flickr


Vancouver in Winter by a.Vision, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *La Paz, Bolivia*
> 
> 
> Cordillera de La Paz, Mururata e Illimani by Runa59, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Quetzaltenango*




gabo79 said:


> *Xelajú o Quetzaltenango, 2357 msnm
> Departamento de Quetzaltenango,
> Guatemala.*
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*CHILE*



Marsupilami said:


> *La Junta, Provincia de Palena, Chile*
> 
> La Junta, "El Pueblo del encuentro" por Bruno_Diaz, en Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

MONTERREY, México.


Monterrey 2013 por hobbes313, en Flickr


Vereda-2 por ParqueChipinque, en Flickr


Ruben_flores117 por ParqueChipinque, en Flickr


Monterrey es mas grande que sus problemas por JJHaro, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

LA PAZ
REINA Y SEÑORA DE LOS ANDES
Fotografías: Juan Quisbert


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Antigua Guatemala

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108096367#post108096367

Como marco de fondo para esta hermosa ciudad colonial, el Volcan de Agua con una altura de de 3,765m.


Antigua por Hotu Matua, en Flickr


Hunapú, guardián eterno IMG_0589-001 por Lico43, en Flickr​


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Beirut, Lebanon by LAXFlyer, on Flickr


View on take off from Beirut Airport - Beirut City and Mount Sannine in the background on this clear and beautiful April morning!


----------



## Racing Green (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Fenix_2007 said:


> Bogotá, D.C.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Saludos!!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Kiruna, Norrbotten*:


Kiruna by night by simonostman, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bamako, Mali*


*Bujumbura, Burundi*


*Abuja, Nigeria*










*Desert in Ouargla, Algeria*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=90931469&order=date_desc&user=4864106


*Roof of Africa, mount Kilimanjaro (Uhuru peak)*


*Cape Town , South Africa*


Capetown, Tafelberg / Tablemountain with 'tablecloth' por dirk huijssoon, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Amazing pics, very nice skylines. :drool:

:applause:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Taxco.*



mergedbear said:


> *Taxco*​
> Taxco por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*



D3Y said:


> >> Scroll too


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Puebla:*



JoseRP said:


> Col. La Paz y Volcanes por JoseR RP, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Taxco*


Vista del Cristo Monumental por Rogel Luna, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Monterrey*



Hotu Matua said:


> Unas de Monterrey, de este miércoles
> 
> 
> Orange and blues in Monterrey (2) por Hotu Matua, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bandung*









Monumen Perjuangan Rakyat Jawa Barat by riga on flickr









Satay House / Gedung Sate by riga on flickr









Satay House / Gedung Sate by riga on flickr









Gedung PT.Telekomunikasi Indonesia.TBK


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*GUATEMALA - Guatemala City.*



C_F said:


> *GUATEMALA
> 
> Volcanes de Agua, Fuego y Acatenango:*
> 
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

traty mts 


AW-d said:


>


,,


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Bandung-Indonesia*


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

*Bandung-Indonesia*


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Untitled by Johan Assarsson, on Flickr


Beirut


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice contrasting of Beirut. Looks amazing.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

*Seoul*, a city which is surrouded by moutains and there is also a mountain in the center of the city.


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Downtown Seoul, seen from Mt. Inwangsan


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Sunrise over Mt. Ansan


Flickr에서 Robert Koehler님의 Downtown Seoul


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

*Busan*, the second largest city in south korea, has lots of moutains and hills everywhere. There are not many flat areas in this city.



skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Jangsan
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 DMac 5D Mark II님의 Jangsan, Busan, South Korea
> ...


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan, more pictures 


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 DYNAMIC BUSAN


Flickr에서 m-i-k-a님의 제목 없음

These photos were taken by nzeozzang


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Seoul, more pictures



jlee said:


> Bukhansan National Park, Seoul
> http://rjkoehler.tumblr.com/





skyscrapercity said:


> Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_006
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130816_inwangsa_032
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Santiago.*



Regio_MTY said:


> Santiago, Nuevo León:
> 
> 
> Sin título por kievMTY, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COLOMBIA - Bogotá.*



dimes said:


> La cordillera vista desde Bogotá
> 
> 
> Bogota, al fondo el nevado del ruiz por alberto-p, en Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beirut nd busan Looks amazing.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A small city of Bollnäs in Gävleborg County of Sweden is surrounded by beautiful and wild nature:


View from balcony par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


View toward Bodberget par Nuukeer, sur Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

View from Beirut Corniche by FlickrJunkie, on Flickr


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

^^
Palms and snowy mountains - two of my favourite things!!

One day I will live next to a lake in northern Italy - Just saying :cheers:

And yes I know it's Beirut - who would have thought....


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Amazing pic, very nice skyline*



Parra 1 said:


> Beirut, Lebanon by LAXFlyer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View on take off from Beirut Airport - Beirut City and Mount Sannine in the background on this clear and beautiful April morning!


----------



## ElRegio (Apr 2, 2003)

the city of Monterrey, Mexico is located in a beutiful valley
photo by movimet.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos


----------



## ElRegio (Apr 2, 2003)

an other Monterrey shot
photo by movimet.com


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sortida en BTT La Vila a Benidorm por josemiguelolmos, en Flickr


Sortida en BTT La Vila a Benidorm por josemiguelolmos, en Flickr


Sortida en BTT La Vila a Benidorm por josemiguelolmos, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico:*



vicraya2 said:


> Monterrey
> 
> *Los clusters Regios* :cheers:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chihuahua, Mexico:*



GdlMty said:


> Chihuahua Capital, Chihuahua, México.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jounieh Bay -Lebanon (view from Saydit el Jabal - Adma) by Hanna Khoury, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Vancouver, British Columbia


Vancouver city from the summit of Grouse Mountain ski resort at twilight by PIERRE LECLERC PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Jounieh by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


Lebanon by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico:*



vicraya2 said:


> *MONTERREY​*La ciudad de Las Montañas
> 
> 
> Monterrey, México 2014 por vicraya2 2014, en Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Romanian Carpathians*

*Trascău Mountains*




Bedeleu, Alba by Andrei Alexa, on Flickr



*Rodna Mountains*


Pasul Prislop - vedere spre munții Rodnei by BogdanGoim, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Yacht Club in Kaslik by Haole Punk, on Flickr


Lebanon


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*MEXICO - Orizaba's Peak seen from the city of Córdoba.*



Roverach said:


>


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Turin, Italy*

*Turin and the Alps*


Skyline & Renzo Piano di Shambola, su Flickr


panorama alpi torino di serpedons, su Flickr


Turin sunset di maurococi, su Flickr


Su Torino di bass_nroll, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*

Verona and the venetian Prealps


Verona, Corso Porta Nuova di Emilianoezze, su Flickr


Verona e i Monti Lessini di Giorgio Righetti (Verona), su Flickr


L1210423 di Darren and Brad, su Flickr


----------



## Claudio_0307 (Aug 8, 2006)

*ORIZABA CITY MEXICO *

URL=https://imageshack.com/i/5swlcyj]







[/URL]


----------



## Ders453 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

courtesy forumArusha, Tanzania


----------



## Nightjar (Mar 16, 2009)

Wyndham Hill looms majestically over Yeovil, Somerset.


----------



## BIGcider APPLE (Jun 12, 2012)

Thought it was cities and mountains, not towns and hills!
Fair play though, didn't expect to see little yeovil on here.


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

*Brasov, Romania*


















_www.zborpestetransilvania.ro_









_Remus Cucu @ www.facebook.com_









_Florin Vartic @ www.facebook.com_




































_www.facebook.com Danny Photography_


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

*Brasov, Romania*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MALABO - Equitorial Guinea*


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

*Brasov, Romania*









_Tomaso Mainardi - Facebook_









_www.facebook.com/BrasovAscuns_









_www.facebook.com/BrasovulIntreIeriSiAzi_


----------



## skySK (Oct 20, 2007)

_www.facebook.com/BrasovAscuns_


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

san sebastian (E)
Donostia by Yon Garin  Fotógrafo · Argazkilaria, on Flickr
San Sebastián / Donostia. Vista desde castillo. by josemazcona, on Flickr
Costa Guipuzcoana by Andoni Tebar, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

bilbao (E)
Panoramica de Bilbao by Aventuphoto, on Flickr
Bilbao I by inFocusDCPhoto – Young Spanish photographer, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

segovia (E)
Panorámica de Segovia by javierherrero, on Flickr
Panoramica de Segovia by Choni_01, on Flickr
Segovia by Daniel Viñe fotografia, on Flickr
Vista de Segovia desde Zamarramala by Rubén del Pozo, on Flickr
Otra vista del Alcazar by harman_70, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

granada (E) , probably the best skyline i've never seen
Sierra Nevada by Vilchez57, on Flickr
La Alhambra - Granada by cpcmollet, on Flickr
La Alhambra (panoramica IV) by salvadorfornell, on Flickr
Alhambra de Granada by PHOTO-Ispirazione, on Flickr
La Alhambra y Sierra Nevada by salvadorfornell, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

....
Vista de La Alhambra, la Catedral y el Sacromonte. Granada by Abariltur (Very Busy), on Flickr
Vista de la Alhambra desde San Miguel Alto, Granada. by manurubio83, on Flickr
Vistas desde La alcazaba by Ch3micals, on Flickr


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

jaen (E)
Panorámica nevada by Juan M. García, on Flickr
Panoramic of Jaen City (Andalusia, Spain) by dleiva, on Flickr
Con vistas al Castillo de Santa Catalina (Jaén) by Juan Almagro, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Pan Ghazir by Kartaba, on Flickr

Jounieh Lebanon


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

oviedo (E)
aramo by Samuel Monte-Arrieta Foto, on Flickr
Oviedo y la Sierra del Aramo. by Emilio Rodríguez Álvarez, on Flickr
Espectacular puesta de sol en Oviedo. by Glendor Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*Seoul, south korea*


IMG_7801 by EB visual interface, on Flickr


----------



## ElRegio (Apr 2, 2003)

*Monterrey, Mexico*

(credits Eric Rodriguez Valdez)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please post the credits, sources on these photos, thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
IMG_0029 by valroy1, on Flickr

IMG_0051 by valroy1, on Flickr

Andorra la vella by Clickibiza, on Flickr

Andorra city view: Andorra la Vella, Andorra city by lutzmeyer, on Flickr

ANDORRA LA VELLA by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr

Andorra architecture: Andorra city: Andorra la Vella by lutzmeyer, on Flickr

Andorra architecture: Andorra city: Andorra la Vella by lutzmeyer, on Flickr

ANDORRA LA VELLA by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## arhIKO (Oct 12, 2014)

Sofia- the capital of Bulgaria
These pictures were taken from internet.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvelus sofia


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

avila (E)
Ávila con sierra y nieblas dic. 2007 (3) by Javier Mirón 2007, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> *La Paz, Bolivia*
> 
> 
> Cordillera de La Paz, Mururata e Illimani by Runa59, on Flickr
> ...


,,


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Ouarzazate* Marrocco


ouarzazate, morocco par danjeffayelles, sur Flickr

*Tafraoute
*



Tafraoute par Pedrosky., sur Flickr

*Todgha Gorge*









Panoramio
*Tata *










Panoramio[
*Ouarzazate*


IMG_8714 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

gabo79 said:


> *Ouarzazate* Marrocco
> 
> 
> ouarzazate, morocco par danjeffayelles, sur Flickr
> ...


nice what about Marrakech ?


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

vielha (E)
Vielha 2 by Xevi V, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*



gratteciel said:


> *Puente Vidalta*


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

*Potosi ( Bolivia ) 4000m*

view to Cerro Rico


Cerro Rico by formfaktor, on Flickr


Pedestrian street with the Cerro Rico in background. by Caserita, on Flickr



Bolivia- Potosí. Cerro Rico by Cesar Catalan, on Flickr


----------



## Kleist D (Jan 19, 2012)

Wernigerode ( Harz ) Germany


Wernigerode by .4thFloor, on Flickr


Wernigerode 5720 by kbaranowski, on Flickr


Schloss Wernigerode by Gruenewiese86, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fourier said:


> 01.	Caminhada na região de Drusberg, Cantão Schwyz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


,,,


----------



## Chibcha2k (Oct 19, 2002)

*Bucaramanga, Colombia*


santotam said:


> BGA
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kristen-123 said:


> Bogota
> 
> _image hosted on *flickr*_
> _*
> ...


*Manizales*









CHARLIE AND STEVE'S EXCELLENT ADVENTURE


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

gabo79 said:


> Oliveiras em *Granada - Andalucia*
> 
> 
> Grenade , Espagne ..olivers et Sierra Nevada .. por têteenlair, en Flickr


*Tenerife*

..


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Do hills count as a form of mountains?


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> *Quito, Ecuador*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Perast, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Cetinje, Montenegro










Денис Свечников


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Virpazar, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Prcanj, Montenegro










John Rambling


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Perast, Montenegro










Twilight Tea


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Nis, Serbia










Coa75


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Risan, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Zabljak, Montenegro










Meco1954


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Trebinje, Serb republic, BiH










Vasilj Milosevic


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*MOROGORO TANZANIA*


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Podgorica, Montenegro










Boris Celebic


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Herceg Novi, Montenegro










wb_panoramio


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Morinj, Montenegro










explore travel


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kotor, Montenegro












link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Kotor, Montenegro










link


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Cairns, Queensland, Australia









http://debbiealdred.blogspot.com.au/2013/02/cairns-property-market-in-recovery-mode.html


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Orizaba, Mexico*


Occidente del Valle de Orizaba by Aleexis Santos Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Plužine, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Berane, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Berane, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Andrijevica, Montenegro










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Majdanpek, Serbia










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Užice, Serbia










link


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Budva










SVetlovskiy


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*BOLIVIA | La Paz*



LaPaz Urbanismo said:


> Samu en Flickr.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*COLOMBIA | Medellín*



joselph22 said:


> _image hosted on *flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sure it has been posted here before but:
*MONTERREY, MEXICO*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Positano, Italy*


Positano by Shane_R, on Flickr


Positano by Shane_R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Taxco, Mexico*

Taxco Panoramica by WalterWalle, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Edil Arda said:


> .over Istanbul_ by bass_nroll, on Flickr


wow Mts behind.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*SAN SALVADOR, EL SALVADOR*


Valle de las hamacas HDR by Studio503, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Parra 1 said:


> Downtown Beirut by andydenovo, on Flickr


Beirut & Mount Sannine


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

musiccity said:


> Scroll ---->>
> 
> 
> ReyPan1.jpg by Stu-bear, on Flickr


...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

dj4life said:


> Reykjavik skyline par Julien Nmt, sur Flickr
> 
> 
> skyline of reykjavik par Sonja Fuhrmann, sur Flickr


,,


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

miguell said:


> Amigos ahí les traigo fotos de Copiapó norte de Chile como del 2010 esta mas cambiado ahora si mas edificios nuevos pero el paisaje entre montañas es el mismo y mas cuando llueve que no deben ser mas de tres veces al año jaaa pero se ven la montaña del fondo nevadas lindo espectáculo , fotos tomadas por Franch
> SIZE="3"]*Panorámicas*[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Perast, Montenegro










link


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Allrightsreserved said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/9425304441/


Madeira


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

samba_man said:


> *Rødøyløva, Helgeland, Noruega *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alesund, Norway*


Alesund by Pepe Palao, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*


Machu Pichu by Miguel A. Garc, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

Santa Cruz, Alicante por Ricardodaforce, en Flickr


----------



## Ultros (Apr 21, 2005)

Not sure if it counts as a "city", but I like Hilo Hawaii:


----------



## ElRegio (Apr 2, 2003)

*Monterrey*

Campestre zone
(taken by me)


----------



## Srdjan Adamovic (Jan 25, 2009)

Trebinje, Serb republic, BiH










link


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


Paseo Santa Lucía by Drogdon, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## ChauGiang (Nov 18, 2012)

Siegen - Germany, a small city (population:100.000) located on the mountains of south Westfalia. This Photo was taken at 20:20h on 28.12.2014, about 5km away from its center.


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolzano, Italy*


Bolzano by Pablo Margulies, on Flickr


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Positano, Italy, has the perfect scenario


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

BELO HORIZONTE (BRAZIL):


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

BELO HORIZONTE (BRAZIL):


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

BELO HORIZONTE (BRAZIL):


















































Some say Belo Horizonte (also known as "BH") seems a little bit with LA because of the mountains and the houses in the mountains...


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*BANDUNG, West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14627748467









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15033769809


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*BANDUNG* *West Java, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madegood/14660795662/in/pool-bandungcityview/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madegood/14474687957/in/pool-bandungcityview









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madegood/14474557348/in/pool-bandungcityview/​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Itapemirim, Brazil*


Cachoeiro de Itapemirim-ES by Luis Marcelo Zanlucki, on Flickr


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Itapemirim is beautiful!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome


----------



## IM-D (Oct 28, 2012)

*Algeria*

Bejaia - Algeria










Lakhdaria - Algeria










SSCA


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

castermaild55 said:


> Yoshino, Nara
> 
> Within the Thousand Trees （中千本） by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
courtesy of Zman


----------



## 1196750 (Feb 10, 2015)

^^ Great photos


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Julio_vr said:


> *BÚZIOS | BRAZIL*
> 
> 1-
> 
> ...





009 said:


> Puerto Vallarta, Mexico


...


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

gabo79 said:


> ...


What's your point?


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

LaPaz Urbanismo said:


> *LA PAZ *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

fulguser said:


> *El nevado Chimborazo en Ecuador, la montaña más pronunciada del planeta tierra, al fondo con 6310 mts del atura, es una de las más altas en el continente integrandose en el grupo de las de Chile, Perú y Bolivia pero debido a la curvatura y ensanchamiento de la tierra en la zona ecuatorial en 5 Km y al gran tamaño de esta montaña la hace el punto más pronunciado y cercano al espacio y alejado del centro de la tierra, fue considerada hace casi 100 años como la más alta del planeta, por la medición antes dicha y luego se corigió este dato, pero se confirmó lo antes dicho, de ser al punto más alejado del centro de la tierra por lo que en este caso superaria al Everest en proximidad al espacio y es el 1er punto en recibir los rayos del sol en el mundo entero, este es el dato cintífico curiso e importante que le dio fama a esta montaña y por la que Humboldt, Whymper, La Condamine, Darwin y el Libertador Simo Bolívar, la nombra como el todo y la fuente de inspiración más grande, la montaña impresionante, titánica y voluminosa, el Rey de los Andes, entre otros apelativos dichos por estos célebres personajes.*
> 
> Leer: Mi delirio sobre el Chimborazo de Simon Bolívar.
> 
> ...


Awesome !Visto desde Guayquil, a 227 Km de distancia!


----------



## Savori_Paki (Apr 3, 2013)

*Islamabad, Pakistan's greenest and modern city*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

citypia said:


> Night View Of Busan City by insung jeon, on Flickr


---


----------



## kareen21 (Feb 3, 2015)

gabo79 said:


> ---


Nice pict from another asian city


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Napoli by z.patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> Quito, Ecuador
> 
> 
> Quito by Chris Rubey, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Gorgeous Quito!


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Sad to say that two cities in the UAE near mountains look like sh!t hno:

*Fujairah*










Source: http://www.katepeters.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/KP_View-from-Fujairah-Tower-to-Mountains.jpg

*Ras Al Khaimah*










Source: http://rakinfo.ae/images/topart-travel-new.jpg

the few buildings of ras al khaimah are located to the right of the above picture , the city is so sh!t  i couldnt find decent pictures of it lol


----------



## IzyaKacman (Jul 25, 2014)

Sochi, Russia.





























































































http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1468455&page=44


----------



## SpiderBHZ (Feb 11, 2015)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Sad to say that two cities in the UAE near mountains look like sh!t hno:
> 
> *Fujairah*
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact different places, different cultures. I think it's very interesting.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Santa Magdalena is a small town in the Dolomites of northeast Italy. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Sunrise Beirut 10-2-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr

Ashrafieh 4748 18-1-2015 (5) by HJP Photography, on Flickr

Moonrise Beirut 7-3-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr

Beirut Mountains View 7-3-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Neric007 said:


> *Eze, France*
> 
> village d'Eze by b.four, on Flickr
> 
> ...


...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mac007 said:


> *Chalong Phuket*
> 
> 
> DSC_0319 by anaelfc, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

castermaild55 said:


> http://jp.eastday.com/node2/home/xw/sh/images/00041591.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> some chilean cities:
> 
> *Coyhaique
> *
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

eduardoazul said:


> *Teresópolis - Estado do Rio de Janeiro*
> 
> 
> Teresópolis, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil - Versão P/B by shooterb9, on Flickr


...


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Los Angeles


Los Angeles Skyline (2010) by Californyeah, on Flickrr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Lans said:


> *Santiago de Chile, el Gran Valparaíso y la Cordillera de los Andes desde el espacio:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Skopje, Macedonia

Spring sunset by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Positano, Italy*
> 
> 
> Positano by Shane_R, on Flickr
> ...


..


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Alejo_Raa said:


> *Ciudad de México*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City










Monterrey


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow MEXICO CITY


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

dj4life said:


> Seattle, Washington and Mt. Rainier [OC] [3680x2453] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


..


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

_Published on Jun 20, 2015_


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

_Hawk_ said:


> *Victoria, Mahe, Seychelles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

Islamabad the beautiful by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr



Islamabad the beautiful by 
Shamich Afzal, on Flickr



Faisal Mosque Islamabad by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr



Faisal Mosque Islamabad by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


Faisal Mosque Islamabad by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr




Metro Potohar Station by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr




Metro Potohar Station by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


Around Faisal Mosque by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr



Around Faisal Mosque by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr




Misc by Shamich Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

*Islamabad, 2nd most beautiful capital city in the world*
Photos by m.sohaib

*Monal restaurant*





























*Le Terrazza Centaurus Mall*


----------



## ReginaWills (Jul 30, 2015)

Islamabad

Pics by m.sohaib98


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Seychelles :cheers:


@ReginaWills: Give credits, sources to these 2 last posts, otherwise will be deleted.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Grenoble, France*



Grenoble janvier 2008 / Isère by Manu Redcheex, sur Flickr



Le long de l'Isère ~ Along the river Isere by Michele*mp, sur Flickr



Grenoble 2 by VerrNum1, sur Flickr



Grenoble in winter by Thomas DARTIGUES, sur Flickr



Grenoble Sunset [Explored] by Barry O'Neil, sur Flickr



Grenoble s'illumine sous un ciel de feu by Baptiste Ales, sur Flickr



Grenoble... by Romain C, sur Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Castelo - Espirito Santo - Brasil by Eduardo @zul, no Flickr


Castelo-ES by Eduardo @zul, no Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Danang, Vietnam

Da Nang_0001 by Lê Phúc, trên Flickr









Photo by Nhật Minh @ Nikon Da Nang

2-danangtoancanh by anhbandetinh, trên Flickr


----------



## HJP (Jan 13, 2013)

*Beirut*

Night Mountain View 15-9-2015 by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr

Mountains from Sioufi Garden by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## achybo (Feb 20, 2013)

Pokhara Nepal


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gouveia said:


> Pico, Açores


...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marsupilami said:


> some chilean cities:
> 
> *Coyhaique
> *
> ...


...


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Cusco*



















Fuente









Photo : A Vista de Drone

Login • Instagram
​


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

The Lawns at the Roadhouse | Camps Bay | Cape Town




































Source: me​


----------



## Peruviano7 (Oct 14, 2013)

*AREQUIPA*

Perú












Fuente

















Fuente









​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LLEIDA, CATALONIA, SPAIN*

*Lleida II by JOSE MANUEL PEREZ REDONDO, en Flickr*​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*GRANADA, ANDALUSIA, SPAIN

Granada, Spain. In the background Sierra Nevada by Paco, en Flickr*​


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*CDMX | Mexico City



Ajusco nevado marzo 2015 (1) by Gustavo Hernández, en Flickr








*

Vista de los volcanes Itza y Popo. México DF by Pilar Ruiz (Africana), en Flickr

mexico city panorama from the south by Rafael Saldaña, en Flickr​


----------



## MassinissaMTL (May 30, 2017)

Bejaia - Kabylie district - Algeria


----------

